# Hill Country Cichlid Club Auction this Sunday



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

I hope you do not mind me posting this here. I thought some of you might need a weekend getaway to the Hill Country. While in the area take in the local cuisine, and go for some collecting in the San Marcos river. There is shaping up to be a lot of plants at the auction too.

Hill Country Cichlid Club Auction this Sunday
http://www.hillcountrycichlidclub.com/events.php
Summer Cichlid Day Auction
Date: Sunday, July 14th 2013
Time: Doors open at 10, auction begins at Noon
Location: Schertz Community Center
1400 Schertz Parkway
Schertz, TX

Non-club members - $5 bidder card fee IF you win an auction. If you do not win, there is no fee. 
Club members - No bidder card fee.


----------

